# can anyone enlighten me on the side effects of Prilosec?



## GurgleGut (Dec 2, 2001)

My Dr. wants me to try the Prilosec but I am a big weenie when it comes to trying new meds. I would like to know what other people's experiences with this drug were. I am on 300ml of Zantac a day now but it doesn't work all of the time. Thanks


----------



## jenEbean (Apr 5, 1999)

I experienced increased diarrhea (if that is possible







) from Prilosec, but nothing I couldn't handle. The "purple pill" was a life saver for me before I had my surgery for GERD. Try it, you will probably be pleasantly surprised at how much better you feel.


----------



## hanktotem (May 27, 2001)

Other people's experience with prescription medication is meaningless as a predictor for you. Drugs affect different people in different ways, and it is impossible to predict how Prilosec will affect you, either in a positive or negative way. For the record:More common side effects may include: Abdominal pain, diarrhea, headache, nausea, and vomiting.Less common or rare side effects may include: Abdominal swelling, abnormal dreams, aggression, anemia, anxiety, apathy, back pain, breast development in males, blood in urine, changes in liver function, chest pain, confusion, constipation, cough, depression, difficulty sleeping, discolored feces, dizziness, dry mouth, dry skin, fatigue, fever, fluid retention and swelling, fluttery heartbeat, frequent urination, gas, general feeling of illness, hair loss, hallucinations, hepatitis, high blood pressure, hives, irritable colon, itching, joint and leg pain, loss of appetite, low blood sugar, muscle cramps and pain, nervousness, nosebleeds, pain, pain in testicles, rapid heartbeat, rash, ringing in ears, skin inflammation, sleepiness, slow heartbeat, stomach tumors, taste distortion, tingling or pins and needles, throat pain, tremors, upper respiratory infection, urinary tract infection, vertigo, weakness, weight gain, yellow eyes and skin. When taken with Biaxin, side effects also may include: Flu symptoms, nasal inflammation, sore throat, taste alteration, and tongue discoloration. When taken with amoxicillin and Biaxin, side effects also may include: Diarrhea, headache, and taste alteration.


----------



## GurgleGut (Dec 2, 2001)

Thanks to both of you. While I know that how one person reacts to a drug may be very different from another person, I guess that I am just trying to get a feel for how many people suffered (for example) from diarrhea or any of the other side effects listed after using this medication. If the majoriy of people have taken it with no side effects then it is less likely to cause them in me (in my deluded way of thinking







) Now I have just about all of those symtoms already since I also suffer from IBS-D...all of them except the one with the testicles, I have none of those







I still would like to hear about other people's experiences with this medication.


----------



## christine (Jun 4, 1999)

Gurglegut,I am a big wimp when it comes to new meds also and, let me tell you, when I started the Prilosec I had some major anxiety. For the record, I am very sensitive to just about everything. I can barely take oral contraceptives and MOST antibiotics without some horrible side effect. It bugs me because people around me just pop this stuff like candy and I'm always suffering. As far as the Prilosec, I have been on it for 2 years now and I have to say that I have NO side effects. I'm very happy about this because I really need it. The Zantac gave me horrible headaches and dizzizess so I couldn't take that at all. But, everyone is different. Just do it!!Christine


----------



## MALI (Jul 8, 2001)

Gurgle Gut, I am super sensitive to drugs.Prilosec gave me flu-like symptoms. There is a newer drug out that works in the same way as Prilosec. It is called Aciphex, and came out about the same time as Lotronex. Aciphex works great for me, but as stated before what works great for one may not work at all for the next guy. Good Luck! hope you find something that helps you. MALI


----------



## Elayne1 (Dec 8, 2001)

Hi...Im new at this but i feel very positive about this sharing of info on a topic that is so difficult to bear. I was on prilosec and it did thre job for GERD, but my IBS is of the D. type, and my GI doc said that about 5% of the pop. taking prilosec have side effects of diarhea. He put me on aciphex instead and thpough i still have D every 7-10 days, at least i know that this new med is not contributing to it.


----------



## GurgleGut (Dec 2, 2001)

Elayne, I have IBS-D type too and I have wondered if it is due to the 300ml of Zantac that I have taken every day for 3 years. I have found that thee are times when the Zantac doesn't work and the Dr. is thinking about seeing if something else might do a better job. Thank you all for your input


----------



## missbonnie (Feb 12, 2000)

I had no bad side effects from Prilosec. I got that medicine taste in my mouth, thats it, but I used LifeSavers candy to try and get rid of it and it was not that bad anyway. It is the best stuff though, it makes you feel so much better!! Try it, you won't regret it!


----------

